# rhinestone downloads



## tklcompany (Oct 25, 2012)

after purchasing downloads what else do i need to go to the finished product. is this a twmplate like from bling usa. or these just pictures and i still have to get them cut pls explain


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

You will either have to cut a template or it could be something you print and then place the stones on tape following the pattern


----------



## Bling Art USA (May 15, 2012)

tklcompany said:


> is this a twmplate like from bling usa.


Our Rhinestone Design Downloads are ready to be sent directly to a vinyl cutter to cut the design into rhinestone template material.

Does that answer the question?


----------



## tklcompany (Oct 25, 2012)

are yout downloads comp with only certian vinyl cutter and alos do you make custon templates


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

tklcompany said:


> after purchasing downloads what else do i need to go to the finished product. is this a twmplate like from bling usa. or these just pictures and i still have to get them cut pls explain


you should cut the template .


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

The compatibility depends on your cutting software.
If you can import an eps or svg file into your cutting software, then you can cut the template.

Most design programs are able to import those file types.

Do you currently have a cutter or are you trying to decide which to get based on these files?


----------



## tklcompany (Oct 25, 2012)

DivineBling said:


> The compatibility depends on your cutting software.
> If you can import an eps or svg file into your cutting software, then you can cut the template.
> 
> Most design programs are able to import those file types.
> ...


i am thinking about the q60 from sw and their software pkg lx1 with rhinestone wizard


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

tklcompany said:


> i am thinking about the q60 from sw and their software pkg lx1 with rhinestone wizard


Hmmm... I've used most of the softwares out there but I'm not familiar with that one. 

I am pretty sure that you'll be able to use download files just fine though.


----------



## Bling Art USA (May 15, 2012)

We get requests for our Rhinestone Download Files to either be in SVG or EPS format. I believe these two formats pretty much covers most of the design software programs.

Should other formats be offered?


----------

